# Fish Head Spin for Reds



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

http://www.basspro.com/Sworming-Hor...&kpid=10203323&kpid=10203323_Chartreuse-Pearl Has anyone tries them for Reds yet? They are kinda expensive for a jig head and not really made for saltwater but if a "redfish magic " works these should.They are hard to beat in upland lakes that have blueback herring in them.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd never pay that much for one jig head. Reds will eat almost anything thrown at them so no point in wasting money. I can't tell you how many reds I've caught off the cheap packs of jig head. After a few decent size fish they can get bent up but if you pay $3 for 10 of em than it isn't bad and I've never had a hook break either. I have a couple packs of the doa jig heads that were expensive and I've caught way more fish on the cheap one.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

southern yakker said:


> I'd never pay that much for one jig head. Reds will eat almost anything thrown at them so no point in wasting money. I can't tell you how many reds I've caught off the cheap packs of jig head. After a few decent size fish they can get bent up but if you pay $3 for 10 of em than it isn't bad and I've never had a hook break either. I have a couple packs of the doa jig heads that were expensive and I've caught way more fish on the cheap one.


The spinner thing on the head is the only different part of it,you just put a fluke/paddle tail body on it.I've never seen another jighead with the spinner attached right at the head.I guess other folks make them though but I just never looked.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

scott44 said:


> The spinner thing on the head is the only different part of it,you just put a fluke/paddle tail body on it.I've never seen another jighead with the spinner attached right at the head.I guess other folks make them though but I just never looked.


I've used the redfish magic before and I've put blades on lures before. During the outcast sale they have a 3 pack for .50. I haven't noticed much of a difference with a blade as opposed to without one. The soft plastic type and color to me is what makes the difference.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

I've used something similar (Road Runners) but smaller for panfish and white perch up in the Chesapeake Bay and caught a few rat reds on them. I think the blades really help in stained water like tidal creeks and such because of the added vibration, but I don't use any spinners if the water is relatively clear.


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

The blade will probably make the biggest difference in muddier water.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Not trying to advertise a lure ( I don't build them for money) here but this is somewhat like a few I built for redfish but have yet to give them a try. Think they will work?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm sure they'd work... there's a guy in silverhill that makes inline spinners that work very well for reds


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

gastonfish said:


> Not trying to advertise a lure ( I don't build them for money) here but this is somewhat like a few I built for redfish but have yet to give them a try. Think they will work?


I like it!!! To me a blade on the jig head fishes deeper better than a spinner bait (redfish magic) type.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

gastonfish said:


> Not trying to advertise a lure ( I don't build them for money) here but this is somewhat like a few I built for redfish but have yet to give them a try. Think they will work?


gastonfish,
Those look really good! Do you sell them anywhere? Just out of curiosity- is there a reason you choose to put the spinner on the bottom instead of the top?


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

looks great, I'd imagine that some of these folks would pay to have a few of those. Just how much would that be?????


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I like the Strike King Redfish Magic in cloudy water, and during cooler weather... The spinner gives some "vibration" in the water as well as some flash for the fish to home in on. And the whole lure allows me a somewhat slower "suspended" presentation than just fishing a soft plastic on jig head. 
I'll have to agree with southern yakker, some redfish seem to try to eat almost anything. But there have been a few that were a bit finicky. 
I'd like to know how your lures work out gastonfish. Keep us informed on your trials? I'd be interested in how they perform in the water and how much the fish like them?!


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I like the looks of the plug! Would it still run well with heavier hooks?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

NoleAnimal said:


> gastonfish,
> Those look really good! Do you sell them anywhere? Just out of curiosity- is there a reason you choose to put the spinner on the bottom instead of the top?


Glad y'all like them. There wood and figuring out just the right amount of weight to use to get a slow sink was the hardest part. The buoyancy of the wood actually makes it run correctly. Like the glider baits I build it has a slow side to side wobble to it. Blade on top would be a lot of work and It would probably hang on everything. I'll build a few more here soon and keep you guys in mind that would like to try them out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Reminds me of the ole beetle spin or some of the mister twister heads with a blade on it. Yet these gaston has are very original. They look nice


----------

